

Marketting for developers, how to even begin. - ibudiallo

I have been a software and web developer for a few years now. I get my fix just by writing code. When I work on my project I become a feature freak; therefore it takes me a ling time to ship any product. And when I ship my product I almost naturally move on to the next project just so I can write code again.<p>But here is the deal, projects don't just survive in their own. Marketing is a very important phase and I know so because even with the little marketing I do It gives me more traffic and exposure.<p>I want the marketing expert of hacker news to help me and my fellow programmers. How do you market, how do you plan, how. Please pretend you are talking to someone who has no experience.
======
JayNeely
Marketing breaks down into:

\- identifying your target audience (who is this for)

\- determining your value proposition (why would they want it)

\- finding channels to get this message to them (where are they, how can I
reach them)

Ideally, you're looking not for individual promotional efforts you can make,
but for repeatable systems you can automate, measure, and improve.

------
mindcrime
Marketing is a HUGE field, there's so much one could say about it, that it's
hard to know where to start. So don't expect anyone to be able (or willing) to
give you a cookie-cutter, step-by-step instructional guide, or to write a book
here. There are tons of marketing books out there already. To be completely
honest, you should probably consider going on Amazon.com, or to a used
bookstore, and look for a cheap used copy of a generic "marketing 101"
textbook and read through that for starters.

Beyond that, there are a ton of web based resources, and there are some HN
regulars who have written quite a bit on the topic. Check out, for example,
what swombat has to say:

<http://swombat.com/founders_library>

grep through that list for the marketing related ones.

Likewise, patio11 has written a lot about marketing.

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/>

You might want to look through some of the interviews and courses available on
Mixergy.com as well. Even the stuff you have to pay for is well worth it.
Personally, I recommend a Mixergy subscription.

Also look into the marketing related courses on sites like Udemy or Coursera,
or stuff from MIT's OCW.

<https://www.udemy.com/courses/search?q=marketing>

You could also do worse than reading the stuff Seth Godin puts out.
<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/>

~~~
ibudiallo
Thank you for the resources. Yes I realize there won't be a step by step
guide/quick fix for marketing. But most of the developers I know, including me
are completely lost when it comes to this, even when we don't admit it.

I read some post that suggest using adwors and such tools. Now I understand
how non developers feel when they see code.

